# Winter projects?



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone have any rod building Winter projects lines up yet?

Here's what I'll be building this Winter:

All Star 1265/2 - 10'6" spinning, 1-3 oz for my friend who just had rotator cuff surgery

GLoomis - 5' Ultralight spinning for my brother for opening day trout season (April 1st) in New York.

Temple Fork Outfitters (TFO) 9' 10 wt saltwater fly rod for me for fishing IRI, and the DE/MD surf and bays... (First time building a fly rod although I have and use one)

That should keep me busy. 

Sandcrab


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm going to build my first rod. Picked up a kit from Cabelas, the Fish Eagle II Casting kit. 7'6" ExH. Would be started already but I forgot about reamers. So I'm debating buying reamers or buying the grit and making reamers...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jeff,

I bought a reamer once but got the wrong size and grit. Last year I bought a bag of grit, used some wooden skewers, and made a dozen of them for peanuts...I had to make some reamers that were very thin as I was reaming a very small ultralight trout rod cork...

Any questions, drop me an email.

Good luck and Welcome to the addiction! 

Sandcrab


----------

